# wheel spacers



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Looking at getting 1.5" wheel spacers for the 360 prairie. are the neuoprene ones any good? they are on ebay for 20 a pair.


Thanks


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

go with the solid billet aluminum,,,they will save you in the long run


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

x2...:agreed: Don't try to save money by getting the cheaper spacers, in the long run they can cause damage that'll cost more to fix than what a good set of spacers would've run you anyways. I see sets of 4 on Ebay now and then for around $100. Or look around the forum a bit and see if somebody has some for sale if you want to save a little $$$


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

another question? does the 1.5" mean total of each side?


I am totally new to all of this.. just put a set of 26" vampires on it and wanted a littler wider stance.. next thing is a 2" lift


Thanks guys


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes that'd be 1.5" per side....meaning you'd gain a total of 3" of width. I ran 1.5" spacers for a while with my old wheels, but now I got some offset ones and got rid of the spacers. I have no complaints about spacers at all, I just didn't like the wheels lol.


----------

